# New member: contacts in Hermosillo?



## BSDandEspresso (May 29, 2008)

I'm a new forum member looking to meet others in Hermosillo, Sonora. I divide my time between Hermosillo and Phoenix.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'm curious. Why Hermosillo?


----------



## BSDandEspresso (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, Synthia. I'm from Phoenix (yes, one of those rare birds actually *from* Phoenix), but I have family in Hermosillo. I'd like to expand my circle and meet a few others in the area.

-Joel


----------



## ExpatYogaMomma (Feb 15, 2011)

I realize this is an older post, but I just moved to Hermosillo with my husband and baby boy. I am looking for contacts and things to do with a 3 month old (ie: places to walk, meet other moms and babies) and things to do in general. Why Hermosillo, my husband got relocated here for a job and we were up for the adventure!


----------



## jenlise (May 15, 2011)

*moving to Hermosillo*

Hi, I just joined this morning. I saw your comment and was wondering what your thoughts were. We hust got an offer last week and have been looking for info on Hermosillo. I would love to know what you think since you moved. I have 3 girls and am worried about schools and safety. Would love to hear from you.


----------



## ExpatYogaMomma (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't have personal experience with the schools,but other expat friends say there are good ones. As for safety, we feel very comfortable here. We do live in a gated community though. There is a Gymboree here and it has been great to have that for my baby. I love the weather,but it's about to get hot. Even though it's the desert we have had some cool days and a few down right cold days in February. Come visit and you will most likely be surprised by the quantity of American chain restaurants, stores and products. Let me know if you have any other questions. There is a zoo and a parque de infantil. Not to mention Bahia de kino is about an hours drive.


----------



## jenlise (May 15, 2011)

*Hermosillo*

Thank you! I am slowly making up my mind! We have lived in 4 different countries and have wanted to live in Latin American forever I think the reason why we had some reservations was because of the news and how they portray Mexico. I am being pleasantly surprised by all the positive info. I have some more questions. Do you drive or use public transit? Is exploring out of the city recommended? What would a weekly grocery cost? Is it expensive to hire help?thank you again!! I'm sure I will think of more stuff


----------



## ExpatYogaMomma (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the media is mostly hype, per usual. Hired help is inexpensive. I have a cleaner for a 2 story home for 200 pesos a day and a part time nanny for the same. I know there are better deals on nannies, but I wanted one who spoke English. I am a horrible person to ask about grocery expenses as I dont get everything inone place on one day. For example. I get fruit and veg from Super del Norte for 250 pesos for a week. That is for 2 adults. Maybe spend 100 pesos on meat per wk. Tortillas on the street 14 pesos. Juice on street 45 pesos. So maybe 400 pesos for food with a meal out onthe weekend. 
I do drive. Haven't needed pub trans but it is available. If you are looking for beautiful resort Mexico, Hermosillo is not it. San Carlos and kino bay are close. Getting around without much Spanish is pretty easy. I have only needed the pediatrician 2 for our wellbaby apts. I didn't care for the dr and am looking for someone new. Mostly a bedside manor thing not standard of care. 
If I think of anything else I will let you know.


----------



## jenlise (May 15, 2011)

*Hermosillo*

Thank you soooo much. You have helped us I find it's hard to find recent info on the web. I think we are going to ahead with telling the company we are interested. We now have to see what they offer us. My husband talked to a guy today who works in the Hermosillo office and he told us he lives in the north west part of town. He says he lives in a gated community that has 3 and 4 bedroom condos or apt?? The price seemed good. Have you found good expat communities? talk soon


----------



## ExpatYogaMomma (Feb 15, 2011)

I hear the north is where the expats live, but the shopping is on the west/central side,which is where we live. As you can tell by this thread that I haven't had much luck connecting up with others. We have a furnished place 3 bed 3.5 bath for 2000 us dollars/mth. housing is much cheaper if not furnished. In the 800$ range. Glad to help and look me up if you cone to visit.


----------



## jenlise (May 15, 2011)

*Hermosillo*

Well sometimes you have to give something up!! I am having a hard time finding some apt online. I would love to get an idea before we go out for a visit. Not much luck. Do have any idea of realestate companies? Thanks again! I'm sure we could look each other up once we make the move. How long do you expect to stay?


----------



## ExpatYogaMomma (Feb 15, 2011)

We had trouble too with online but my husband's company took care of it and lined up all the showings. Perhaps your husband's will do the same. 
We are planning on 2 years,but one never really knows. Good luck!


----------



## jenlise (May 15, 2011)

*Hermosillo*

Thanks for all the info that you have given us. We usually get a visit before we say yes. So if it's a go then we will see some places when we visit. Can't wait. Now what to do with the house??? Should be interesting!!


----------

